# Cape May Lewes Ferry



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit the jetty on the Ferry side yesterday with a buddy of mine from and another buddy. Got the call that they were hittin striper on black, blurple, blue and green plugs on the out going tide. Wind was hawkin but it was at our backs. Now this is the first time that I have been out since goin down with my bum knee. Knew I was gonna have problems but I wanted to fish. Haven't walked a jetty in while so I knew it was gonna be rough. We all met up and started pluggin. There about 8 of us on the jetty. One gut was tossin a pink buck tail. He had a fish break the surface about 3 feet away from him. Looked to be good sized. That was the only action that we had. Wind changed and now was blowin off the water. Even though I got the skunk I had a blast. But one thing I did learn, I need to hit those rocks more and get my knee better. By the time I came home it was blown up like a balloon and it was all I could do to get outa bed this mornin.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Dogg... sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do !! bummer about the knee but keep working it, just dont over do it and do more damage. Little steps lead to big leaps !!!!


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks for the update on fishing, coming next week , good luck with your knee,


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

dogg....is that the jetty by dog beach....JS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jerseysalt said:


> dogg....is that the jetty by dog beach....JS


No, this is the jetty just down from the Ferry Terminal along the Cape May Canal.


----------



## SgtJoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Fished Townsend's Inlet last Friday and Saturday with clams. Also tried some surface lures at sundown. Nothing. Thinking of heading further south. Can you fish that Cape May jetty without Korkers?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SgtJoe said:


> Fished Townsend's Inlet last Friday and Saturday with clams. Also tried some surface lures at sundown. Nothing. Thinking of heading further south. Can you fish that Cape May jetty without Korkers?


On the Ferry side you can, but on the other side at Higbee's Beach, I would bring em. Morning and early after noon seems to be the times for the bite.


----------

